# Inonik Ra2000 No Water flow



## Cobra2fst4u (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a problem with the water flow in the (Ra2000) and not sure if I am hooking it up right. The supplied material/ manuals do not explain good enough how to hook up all the SIMS board wires. I have all the fans working and there is a blue glowing light from the fluid tank but my machine keep shutting down from to much heat and the upper clear tube gets supper hot and very soft, the tubes look full and clear of any air bubbles just no circulation? Also the viewing glass for flow of fluid spins as it is a blueish color but there appears to be to actual fluid in there if that helps at all. Any help would be much appreciated or a better number or manual. I have tired contacting Ikonik here in the US and they do not support this case because it is a water cooling case. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's the Ra 2000 Liquid that you have? IKONIK 

They sure don't have much for manuals on their site, just the quick installation guide. http://www.ikonik.com/downloads/PDF/SIM_IG_English-v12.pdf 

Looks to be fairly confusing. 
When you turn it on, do you hear the pump? Can you feel any vibration when touching the pump/reservoir housing? 
Have you tried testing, without turning on the computer? I do leak tests by unplugging the power to the cpu and motherboard etc., and then jumping the green to any black on the 24 pin connector. As long as there's a load on the psu, it will turn on with the psu's power switch.


----------



## Cobra2fst4u (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Grim thanks for the response.

Yes it is the Ra 2000 liquid.

As for hearing a pump or feeling one vibrate I am not sure as there are 12 fans blowing/ on. That's a great Idea of trying to just jump/ turn the pump on by its self. 

I was also told In a rude e-mail from Ikonik that I might of messed up the "PW switch" were I plug it in.

I'll let you know how it goes ans thanks again.


----------

